# Training Muay Thai again after months of from training



## Slihn (Dec 26, 2009)

You whats up everyone. I am finally back to training.

 



 

My ongoing (4 month) knee injury was healed in one morning on November 1, 2009 at an alter call in church. They had a call initially for anyone who had any problems in the body and , then if you have any problems at all ( if my memory serves me correctly) When I went up I thought about praying for my knee , but instead I prayed that my wife would get Baptized in Jesus name. Within the hour my wife was baptized in Jesus name (praise God!). 

I didnt tell anyone my knee was hurt, but many people were filled with the Holy Ghost. Someone may have been praying in tongues (I am not really sure though) and may have prayed that God healed my knee. Every since I left that service, I have had no knee pain. 

The following Wednesday I had to go to the doctor for a follow up appointment. The pervious X-ray they took (before I went to the alter) found fluid in the knee and I was referred to a specialist. When I got there they took about 5 or 6 x-rays and never got back to me about them (do I dont think they found anything). The doctor did numerous joint mobility tests on my knee and there was NO pain (the last time a doctor bent my knee, it was VERY painful). This time he was able to move it all around and there was NO pain. I could even make my knee hurt. 

I always knew God was there, but before that Sunday, I had never been directly healed by Him before.


----------

